# Need suggestions for a PCT



## John95 (Aug 12, 2016)

*hello fellow ugbodybuilding I am cycling M1T I know it doesn't give you bitch tits but it sure does shut down your test levels really low. SO that being said what pct should i be looking to buy *


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 12, 2016)

Nolva and clomid mate


----------



## automatondan (Aug 13, 2016)

Always a good idea to have pct ready before you start a cycle.... But as DreamChaser stated, nolva and clomid are the standard. If you wanted you could start hcg during cycle and continue during pct to get your balls back to normal...


----------



## Hawaiianjuicer (Oct 7, 2016)

I started with tren ace .5 cc  and test 400 .5cc 4 times a week. I did that s for two weeks then added .5cc eod masteron. I stopped the tren 6 weeks in and stuck with the masteron and added eq and npp. I ran that for about 4 weeks now I'm running test 400'which I never stopped primo .5 daily 50 mg npp daily 75 mg daily and I just added a anabolic blend of tren and mast. .5cc daily but the dose is week.  I've had good results not gaining size but aesthetics. I am currently loaded up with tren ace eq and mast for my next cycle. Should I pct first I've been on pretty long but I also heard u can take test cyp and cruise. I use arimidex and just started hcg. I'm loaded withbclomid, arimidex and hcg. Should I pct before my next cycle or should I cruise on cyp for 4 weeks and cycle again? What will give me the best results. Please help,this is my first time running juice and i love it. I weigh 185 but look like I weigh 200 my body fat is 12percent I just want to know what will be best for my body and give me the best keep able results.


----------



## Hawaiianjuicer (Oct 7, 2016)

*Pct or cruise or just keep blasting Lolita need advice please help*



Hawaiianjuicer said:


> I started with tren ace .5 cc  and test 400 .5cc 4 times a week. I did that s for two weeks then added .5cc eod masteron. I stopped the tren 6 weeks in and stuck with the masteron and added eq and npp. I ran that for about 4 weeks now I'm running test 400'which I never stopped primo .5 daily 50 mg npp daily 75 mg daily and I just added a anabolic blend of tren and mast. .5cc daily but the dose is week.  I've had good results not gaining size but aesthetics. I am currently loaded up with tren ace eq and mast for my next cycle. Should I pct first I've been on pretty long but I also heard u can take test cyp and cruise. I use arimidex and just started hcg. I'm loaded withbclomid, arimidex and hcg. Should I pct before my next cycle or should I cruise on cyp for 4 weeks and cycle again? What will give me the best results. Please help,this is my first time running juice and i love it. I weigh 185 but look like I weigh 200 my body fat is 12percent I just want to know what will be best for my body and give me the best keep able results.[/QUOTE


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 7, 2016)

That's a lot of variety for your first time running juice. So you started out running tren? Maybe I'm just old school, but I'd always advise a guy(assuming you're old enough and have training and diet down) to run a test only cycle as a first go round. Just my opinion, but you got too much going on man. Not even sure what your goals are


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 7, 2016)

Hawaiianjuicer said:


> I started with tren ace .5 cc  and test 400 .5cc 4 times a week. I did that s for two weeks then added .5cc eod masteron. I stopped the tren 6 weeks in and stuck with the masteron and added eq and npp. I ran that for about 4 weeks now I'm running test 400'which I never stopped primo .5 daily 50 mg npp daily 75 mg daily and I just added a anabolic blend of tren and mast. .5cc daily but the dose is week.  I've had good results not gaining size but aesthetics. I am currently loaded up with tren ace eq and mast for my next cycle. Should I pct first I've been on pretty long but I also heard u can take test cyp and cruise. I use arimidex and just started hcg. I'm loaded withbclomid, arimidex and hcg. Should I pct before my next cycle or should I cruise on cyp for 4 weeks and cycle again? What will give me the best results. Please help,this is my first time running juice and i love it. I weigh 185 but look like I weigh 200 my body fat is 12percent I just want to know what will be best for my body and give me the best keep able results.




You probably shouldn't hijack someone else's thread, I would start off by reading the rules and starting with an into post first.  How tall are you? Second you weigh 185 not 200 and you are doing way too many compounds for your first cycle and a 4 week "cruise" is not a cruise to just do what you are doing all over again.  How old are you? If you choose to blast and cruise are you ready to do trt for the rest of your life? Have you done blood work?  I would suggest coming off completely getting blood work do pct and make sure you natural levels come back with proven blood work and do a lot more research before cycling again and turn start with test only maybe some Dbol. What's your diet look like?

John looks like you got your answer do a standard nolva and clomid protocol


----------



## Hawaiianjuicer (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm 185 37 years old started on test 400 then added ten and so on and so on. I'm almost 8 months in and just need some advice man. Do I pct or run test cyp and cruise for 4 weeks then jump back on. I started slow and I've gotten so much different advice from guys who do this for years. I'm just looking for so good advice from someone who knows what they are doing. My diet is very clean I'm ripped up just wanna be safe and get tgecmostvoutnofvtte juice. I didn't hijack anyone's thread I wrote it twice because I'm new and don't quite know how this works yet.


----------



## Hawaiianjuicer (Oct 7, 2016)

My goals where to stay at 185 and have single digit body fat and still look big. I look bigger then my friends who are at 200 pounds. But the scale says 185. My diet is very clean I get my protein in mostly meals about 6-8 small meals a day. Shake before training shake after and my casein at night. My carbs are low though I could up them but I just don't like um that much. Mostly jasmine rice and different types of whole wheat bread make up my carb value. Along with about 30 grams of dextrose intra till post I start at the end of my workout.


----------



## Hawaiianjuicer (Oct 7, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> That's a lot of variety for your first time running juice. So you started out running tren? Maybe I'm just old school, but I'd always advise a guy(assuming you're old enough and have training and diet down) to run a test only cycle as a first go round. Just my opinion, but you got too much going on man. Not even sure what your goals are



I actually started with test 400 then added tren and then masteron.


----------



## Hawaiianjuicer (Oct 7, 2016)

Should I pct or continue blasting??diet is on pointbblood pressure is fine i am perfectly healthy only blood work I don't know is test and estrogen levels. I wanna get the most out of the juice if my receptors need a break no sense blast I'm just waiting.


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 7, 2016)

8 months in blasting it's time to come off for awhile.  Whether you come off fully and pct or cruise is a serious decision on whether you are ready to be on trt permanently.  Maybe go down to a cruise dose for awhile and take some time to do more research here, read the stickies and the threads and learn as much as possible there is lots to learn


----------



## Hawaiianjuicer (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks bro that's why I'm here I just came in with a blast and the more I learn the more it intrigues me. I wish I had a before and after pic to show just what it did to my body, absolutely crazy. I mean nothing like a heavy weight body builder but just a crazy transformation. I'm here to learn and take advice from anyone that is willing to give it. I really appreciate any feedback and answers to any questions I may have. I plan on doing it for awhile so lots to learn still.


----------



## MappleJoe (Feb 7, 2017)

Clomid anfarm and nolva astrazeneca


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Feb 7, 2017)

clomid and nova 4 sure!


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 2, 2017)

not sure how to ask this, im on a cycle at the moment, after around 8 weeks ill be looking to run pct, what do u guys recommend for me?


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 2, 2017)

oh so far so good, not feeling any bad sides, a little oily skin if anything, whats best to counter oily skin?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2017)

STEVEO said:


> oh so far so good, not feeling any bad sides, a little oily skin if anything, whats best to counter oily skin?



shower 2 3 times a day


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 2, 2017)

STEVEO said:


> not sure how to ask this, im on a cycle at the moment, after around 8 weeks ill be looking to run pct, what do u guys recommend for me?



Search read and learn. There's a lot of really good PCT information on this site. Everything you need. Very easy to find. Start with some stickies.

On another note. Threads over half a year old. OP never even came back for the advice.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 2, 2017)

What is this P...C....T you speak of?
Never heard of it....


----------

